# Classic Elizabeth II Coronation Chicken



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 22, 2012)

This chicken salad dish was created by Rosemary Hume, from the Le Cordon Bleu Cookery School in London, for the occasion of Queen Elizabeth's coronation.

       CLASSIC CORONATION CHICKEN 

1.5 kilos ( 1 whole chicken ) 
1 carrot diced
1 onion sliced finely
1 Bouquet Garni 
6 black peppercorns
Olive Oil 
2 shallots finely minced
1 tsp. curry powder 
2 tsps. tomato paste 
60 ml. Red Wine 
1 pinch of sugar
1 lemon / lemon juice drops 
1 tablesp. mango chutney
220g home made mayonnaise 
4 tblsps. cream
spring onion and snipped chives to garnish

1. Place the chicken, carrot, onion, bouquet garni, 6 blk. peppercorns and a pinch of salt in a casserole. Add water to the casserole or Dutch Oven, and  simmer for 40 minutes. 
2. Let the chicken come to room temperature, and slice the chicken meat in chunk cubes and reserve.
3. heat the olive oil in a large skillet, and add the shallot and sauté 3 to 4 mins. until tender. Incorporate the curry powder and continue stirring for 1 or 2 mins. more.
4. Now add the tomato paste, red wine and 2 tblsps of water and simmer
5. add the sugar, salt and pepper, and one lemon slice and lemon juice drops. Simmer for 10 mins. or until it is reduced by half.
6. Now, add the chutney and stir and take the sauce off the stove, and let cool
7. gradually add the home made mayonnaise or ali oli home made and rectify the salt and pepper, and the lemon
8. place the chicken on plate as in foto
9.THE RICE: mix 185 grams of rice boiled with the carrot diced in cubes, and sweet red bell pepper, fresh peas in pod and finely sliced red ripe tomato or cherry tomatoes peeled and de-seeded. Prepare the Evoo and Vinegar and add to the salad and toss the chicken, with the rice ...

*** foto to be added Monday. 

Have lovely wkend,
Ciao,
Margaux Cintrano


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 22, 2012)

*Photo of Classic Elizabeth II Chicken Coronation*

Recipe on Above Post ...


----------



## Hoot (Jul 22, 2012)

CWS,
Here is an article that gives a bit of background, a link to the original recipe, and more.
The Guardian (UK)
Pretty interesting!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 22, 2012)

you are absolutely correct cws.it is coronation chicken.just about every sandwich shop in our fair & vaunted isle sells their own version of it from the awful to the barely palatable.not my cup of tea at all.one never sees it in restaurants as it is,well,so 1950's.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jul 22, 2012)

There were several off topic posts removed from this thread.  

The title of the recipe has been modified to help eliminate some of the confusion 

Harry mentioned correctly that there are as many variations of this as there are sandwich shops. 

Here are a couple more:
London burrough of Hammersmith & Fuller.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/nottingham/feat...n_recipe.shtml

.40


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 23, 2012)

Regarding the "Isabel" bit which I saw in the original submission, I simply thought that Margi had accidentally put the wrong name in. 

I didnt in particular see it "revived" for the jubilee this year, it doesnt really go away. However I personally prefer a lighter fresh and simple version by Queen Nigella Lawson, she has a recipe for Golden Jubilee chicken with fresh mango, chicken and chillies. Fab. 

I'm not sure which year Queen Nigella took to the throne, somewhere in between Queen Delia and King Jamie. I'm rubbish on historical facts.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 23, 2012)

forty_caliber said:


> There were several off topic posts removed from this thread.
> 
> The title of the recipe has been modified to help eliminate some of the confusion
> 
> ...


good shot .40! most of the sandwich shops just mix curry powder into mayo which probably doesn't help gather a following either


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 23, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Regarding the "Isabel" bit which I saw in the original submission, I simply thought that Margi had accidentally put the wrong name in.
> 
> I didnt in particular see it "revived" for the jubilee this year, it doesnt really go away. However I personally prefer a lighter fresh and simple version by Queen Nigella Lawson, she has a recipe for Golden Jubilee chicken with fresh mango, chicken and chillies. Fab.
> 
> I'm not sure which year Queen Nigella took to the throne, somewhere in between Queen Delia and King Jamie. I'm rubbish on historical facts.


ahhh,i thought maybe we had a spanish pretender to the throne,then i thought no,we put that one to bed when we sank the armada...21/07/1588


----------

